# If you could describe yourself in one word...



## Autumn (Jul 27, 2013)

what would it be?

For me, hot-blooded. Or, if you count that as two words, then passionate.


----------



## Music Dragon (Jul 27, 2013)

Weltschmerz.


----------



## Phantom (Jul 27, 2013)

Okay, gotta explain this a bit. So my newer friend group is obsessed with the Hogwarts houses. Like we all know our houses obviously, but we categorize people, strangers, new people, by their house. When I first met them they asked me what my house is, now, nintey-percent of the time it's Hufflepuff (at least on online quiz stuff), or Slytherin. But after getting to know me they were all agreed that I was a Gryffindor. Everything about me was apparently Gryffindor. 

I agrued, but then I was forced to take the pottermore sorting. And got Gryffindor. 

So my word is "Gryffindor" if you'll allow it. Otherwise... uh. I choose "turnip". Because screw adjectives, that's why.


----------



## Karousever (Jul 27, 2013)

Whimsical.


----------



## mewtini (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm so torn between saying "failure" or "smart" because I suppose I am smart but I'm also a failure. Gah.

"inteligente"


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jul 29, 2013)

Quirky.


----------



## Hippy (Jul 29, 2013)

Strange! XD


----------



## 42aruaour (Jul 29, 2013)

"Different^2."
If that doesnt count, then, "Technological."


----------



## ColorBlind (Aug 1, 2013)

Unique


----------



## Meowth (Aug 2, 2013)

Sangfroidish


----------



## Momo(th) (Aug 3, 2013)

"Weakling".

Or maybe "emotionless".


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 3, 2013)

Peanut.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Aug 4, 2013)

what


----------



## Abwayax (Aug 12, 2013)

Someone


----------



## Superbird (Aug 12, 2013)

quirky.


----------



## 90FC3C (Aug 12, 2013)

Mundane.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Sep 13, 2013)

Absent-minded.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 13, 2013)

Reflective


----------



## Flora (Sep 13, 2013)

Dramatic. *takes a bow and exits stage left*


----------



## DarkAura (Sep 15, 2013)

pretty much any of these levels (but I like tubular).


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Sep 15, 2013)

sexy


----------



## Green (Sep 16, 2013)

swaggin


----------



## Flazeah (Sep 16, 2013)

Curious.


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco (Oct 28, 2013)

Weird


----------



## Ever (Oct 29, 2013)

I think it's going to be a tie between fabulous and confused.  Confab.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 4, 2020)

Probably "adorable" or "inspiring".

It'd be hard to choose just one xD;


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 4, 2020)

Jirachu said:


> Probably "adorable" or "inspiring".
> 
> It'd be hard to choose just one xD;


For you, I'd pick "Kind" or "Lovely." :)


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 5, 2020)

Greninlucarizardlup said:


> For you, I'd pick "Kind" or "Lovely." :)


Those work a lot too :D thanks a bunch

Plus making others happy means a lot to me :) that post really made me smile


----------



## haneko (Dec 9, 2020)

Conflicted.

Well, that's less to do with me and more to do with my situation. I'll go with "enigmatic".


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Dec 9, 2020)

Edgy


----------



## LadyJirachu (Dec 20, 2020)

Princess :)


----------

